# 240sx: engine oil capacity?



## kepani (Dec 2, 2004)

i'm sorry for such a nucklehead question. the 1996 240sx i bought didn't come with a users manual so i'm stuck with asking the question here. what is the engine oil capacity of the ka24de? i'm planning my first oil change and need to know how much oil to add. any little advice to offer a honda/toyota guy?

is there a FAQ for the 240sx that i'm missing? thanks a lot for all the help! 

kepani-who's new to the nissan camp.


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

It's cool man. I was once a Nissan newb too. But to answer your question. It's 4qts of oil and I would suggest using some sort of fully synthetic oil. And if you're not gonna buy fully synthetic oil dont waste you're money on that partial synthetic crap. I personally use Valvoline, but every company has some sort of fully synthetic oil.I would suggest get FSM if you've got the money. They're great for everything.


----------

